# Daimer Super Max



## WrexhamRed (Aug 25, 2011)

In my quest for valeting equipment that wouldn't upset the environment agency etc I came across this................

http://www.daimer.com/pressure-washers/super-max-6230scw.htm

Has anybody looked into this before? It looks like a real beast of a machine 
I know it's expensive at nearly £3 1/2k (at current exchange rates) & I'm not sure what their service network is like in the uk, or even if it exists here.....but *1000 psi of saturated steam!!!!!* that's enough to take the skin off your bones!!!!

They say it doesn't harm the vehicles paintwork & that it doesn't scratch like dry steam cleaners, which would make sense with it being saturated steam.....I guess it would be like an, extra hot, hot water pressure washer but without the PITA run off to take care of.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

There are quite a few steam wash machines around, a lot of them are Korean/Chinese. I haven't come across any UK ones before.

They work pretty well, whether they would avoid swirls as well as normal washing is open to debate. Probably one of the best alternatives though imo.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No experience sorry... Some of the Pro's on here im sure have had a dabble in steam,
Also think one was looking at getting a dry ice one for there work???


----------



## WrexhamRed (Aug 25, 2011)

Most of the ones I've looked at have been dry steam & I can understand why they would cause scratching cos the steam only has 5% moisture, so there's not enough water to act as a lubricant.
There is one I found made in the uk by a company called Morclean (http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/Car-Valeting-915.html) which uses saturated steam, but that is a similar price & only 100psi........I suppose the advantage being that they are based in the uk so repairs would be pretty straight forward.


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

The above machine is the same as my edge steamtec (3500inc vat) good allround machine with easy maintenance. :thumb:
I must state that you can adjust the saturation of the steam for very dirty areas.


----------



## WrexhamRed (Aug 25, 2011)

titanx said:


> The above machine is the same as my edge steamtec (3500inc vat) good allround machine with easy maintenance. :thumb:
> I must state that you can adjust the saturation of the steam for very dirty areas.


So what would be your thoughts on the american machine in the original post? Any possible disadvantages of having steam at 1000psi?


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

My edge steamtec produces 10bar steam pressure at 190c and i find it more than enough for exterior cleaning. I find i have to reduce the pressure for interior cleaning but leave the temp at 190c. 1000psi seems OTT to me if their claim is to be fully believed. Having looked carefully at the video i would say there is no visable differance between my steamer and the 1000psi model. My worry would be the maintenance factor a 1000psi is a lot of pressure for this machine. I hope you find my take on this helpfull :wave:
Regards jason


----------

